# [SOLVED]cannot run genkernel after fresh install

## augustin2

Hi,

In order to have a second install to make trials, I just made a fresh install of Gentoo Linux Gnome 3.8. 

I can now log in my new gnome3.8 environment.

I now want to  tweak my kernel but when I launch genkernel I get this:

```
localhost kitsune # genkernel all

/usr/bin/genkernel: ligne40: /defaults/software.sh: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

Could not read /defaults/software.sh

```

My  /etc/genkernel.conf is like this

 *Quote:*   

> OLDCONFIG="yes"
> 
> MENUCONFIG="yes"
> 
> CLEAN="no"
> ...

 

My installed version of genkernel is

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost kitsune # eix -I genkernel
> 
> [I] sys-kernel/genkernel-next
> ...

 

Cannot figure out what to do?Last edited by augustin2 on Thu Jan 02, 2014 4:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

Is that the entirety of your genkernel.conf file? If not, please post it all. But if so, then you've trimmed it too much, which has caused the breakage you're seeing.

- John

----------

## augustin2

Thanks a lot. You are right. I re-emerged genkernel-next after deleting /etc/genkernel.conf and it starts now with a fresh genkernel.conf.

It was all my file. I think I reused the one I used before switching to gnome3.8 / systemd. But I can be mistaking as I may only have saved the changes I had done and instead of re-applying the changes, I have  considered them as the whole file.

I hope I am clear.

----------

